# retard test



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

sorry for being a loser when it comes computers but ive been on here 2 years and never posted a pic, so this is just a test to see if im a retard.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

yay turns out im not a retard after all.:nervous:


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Bigkev what size are those rims? including offset? Thinking of getting a similar set for mine in Matt Bronze


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> Bigkev what size are those rims? including offset? Thinking of getting a similar set for mine in Matt Bronze


18" x 9.5" et12:thumbsup:


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Brilliant cheers for that, what size tyres are you running?


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> Brilliant cheers for that, what size tyres are you running?


255/35/18

most seem to go for 265s but i like a little bit of stretch


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Brilliant cheers for the info, anymore pics from other angles? Iv been advised to go for ET20 so not 100% sure


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

you have passed the non retard test :thumbsup:


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> Brilliant cheers for the info, anymore pics from other angles? Iv been advised to go for ET20 so not 100% sure


Go for Et12. Unless your car is very low the et12 will be fine.


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

This is a retarded question but what actually is the offest. Is it the higher the number the further out it sits?


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Offset is how far off the wheel boss (bit that attaches to the hub) sits from the centre-line of the wheel. So ET0 is right on the centre line. ET-12 is 12mm from the centre line of the wheel. This would mean that compared to ET0 the wheel would sit 12mm deeper into the wheel-arch.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

wrong 


Et-12 would stick further OUT of the wheel arch (towards the outside of the car) ET +12 would sit 12mm further in towards the centre of the car.

For example, my wheels on my old polo were ET-10 offset and they stuck out of the arches, where as the same sized wheels on it before were ET +42 and they did not stick out of the arches


----------

